# EPDM Coatings Fix roof Leaks once with the only liquid EPDM in the world!



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

Customer video showing the mixing and application process on an RV. Purchase directly at epdmcoatings.com or call us at 610-298-1989.
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjWF2WaydLs


----------

